# I'm Planning..



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I'm planning on breeding betta's, as I'm hunting right now for some perfect halfmoons & crowntail pairs (In my opinion), but I have a question for anyone who has experience:

How many betta's should I be getting? I read on this website that if anything happens with your pair, that you should have a back up for the pair. Does that mean having an extra male, female or just an extra pair? From my understanding, you want more males then females right? Since all females do is give the eggs? Or am I wrong? Some one please let me know. 

Thanks for Reading.

.Hannah.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. The first thing people here are going to ask you is if you have done your research. Don't be offended if they do, they just want what's best for your bettas. We have several experienced breeders here who will be more than happy to answer your questions.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks! I've been researching none stop the past week or so. Asking questions on what I can't find answers to. I haven't baught my betta's yet, I want to know everything or close to everything before I get them. I have everything except the betta's themselves & the food they need.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's good that you're researching before you buy. A lot of us bought our bettas first and asked questions later. lol There is a sticky here in the breeding section about feeding fry that is very informative.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

hannah16 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on breeding betta's, as I'm hunting right now for some perfect halfmoons & crowntail pairs (In my opinion), but I have a question for anyone who has experience:
> 
> ...


If anyone has answers to my questions, please post! Thank you again.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think a week is too little.. even if its non-stop. Id say give it a month of research, make sure (by physically checking) that you have access to all that the fry need- all their special and sometimes expensive foods,the medicine they might need and the preventative meds they should have as well as jars to put agressive ones in.

Are you ready for potentially a hundred+ babies? And can you home them?

Even members on this site, with goregous babies at a really great price (better than aquabid!) have trouble homing them.

Just a thought.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I agree with PewPewPew, 1 week isn't quite long enough. At some websites they reccomend owning Bettas for at least 2 years. You don't need to wait that long... but you should give it a good 2-6 months minimum of research. I believe breeding quality crowntails is very complicated, also, you have to learn the color genetics (mainly for those you are breeding, but you never know!) And the fin genetics and if a bad trait a fish has is dominate, recessive, etc. Also, you need to spend a lot of money on a pair, spawning tank, hiding places, growout tank, seperate male containers, food, filters, IAL's, extra heaters, and more.

And you'll most likely need to do water changes 100% daily/every other day with fry. Breeding is something that can really change your life from what I understand, it makes you more responsible and careful and observant. ANd poor LOL.

Okay, anywho, I'd get a sorority of breeding quality females and tanks with breeding quality males! =D Then you have lots of backup and more Bettas. But of course if you do get a bunch of backups (which you really don't need to do...) you need to value each Betta and can't toss them aside just because they don't breed. Just saying this because of things some... people have done.

Good luck with the research and the breeding! Oh, and you should really get a pair from aquabid/a breeder.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Dont breed if you not doing the research enough. You must read until you understand and knw the specific eq, or else you might end with dead fish.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It's hard to say how many pairs to get since you only need one. But things may go wrong so it's best to get 2 pairs of breeders of one tail type. 

I prefer 2 females to one male so I can rest them longer before spawning again and as back up if one doesn't want to spawn. But that's just me. 

I must agree that a week of research is inadequate. There are tons of possibilities not explained in articles. Try reading the threads here before (if you've read breeding articles) you jump into breeding. 

Oh, welcome to the addicting world of bettas.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

I know I'm not ready right now, mainly because I don't think I know enough. I'm asking questions to learn before I dive into this. I think of this as a "Long Term" plan, more so then a Near Future plan, since right now, I 1. Don't even have my tanks out of storage or set up yet, & 2. I want to convert one of my basement room for them.

Basicly, I want to learn first, then set up, then get my bettas, but BEFORE I do anything, I have to prepare! So, thanks for the comments, I'll be keeping everything in mind. 

Oh and, Baylee, thanks for telling me about the CTs.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

There are som very informative websites out there.
Check out:
www.bettysplendens.com
www.bettasrus.net
http://www.flippersandfins.net/BettaBreedingArticle.htm
Good luck and keep asking questions!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> There are som very informative websites out there.
> Check out:
> www.bettysplendens.com
> www.bettasrus.net
> ...


Do you have anymore sites? I've actually read all those, Lol. Anyone who has more sites about breeding bettas, post 'em here. 

Thanks for being helpful <3.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.bettatalk.com/breeding_bettas.htm


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My site in my sig 

Just ask any questions you have


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Vamp. I've actually seen your site already, but I didn't go to the actual breeding tab. I love that you made the videos! Great way to explain things as well.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

www.bettaterritory.nl
www.bettas-jimsonnier.com

I prefer to have an equal number of males and females. If your talking back ups your going to want an extra male and an extra female because you never know which fish is going to not want to spawn.

Remember when looking for your pairs that the female is just as important (some may say more) than the male is. Many fish favor the female's side more than the male's side. It can be hard to look past a flashy male but ALWAYS ask for pictures of the female so you can look at her structure and branching. This is really important if your looking to produce good halfmoons.


If you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask.. there are plenty of people here that use a variety of different methods so you'll get a bit of every opinion... which IMO is much better than just getting one opinion from one website.

BTW.. have you considered joining the IBC? (The International Betta Congress). There is a WEALTH of knowledge available to new members not to mention the experience of breeders who have been breeding bettas for decades and breeders producing show quality fish. You can also join the 'Betta Pals' program and qualify for a free pair of fish.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the sites, but I've read those too. & thanks for the info, it's really helpful to know that its better to just have an equal number of males & females.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like this site. 

http://www.flippersandfins.net/BettaBreedingArticle.htm#release


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually almost all of the info the IBC gives out is to members. On their yahoo group they have.... ALOOOOOOOOOOT of info. And then you learn just how strict it is 0.0

IMO anyone who breeds should only breed show quality fish... but hey, I just want to see more perfect Bettas Lol. But yeah, the crowntail thing, I haven't researched it much but I hear you have to think of a bunch of different factors with the tail in particular, the spines have to be a certain length apart, have to start at a certain point... there has to be a specific number. Just CT breeding is a bit difficult Lol, and they tend to be more aggessive due to light finage... so...


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks NIB - Read that one too. Lol.

And Baylee, I looked at the IBC site, I can't join right now. I want too, but I don't have any money this week, things just come up </3. But I'll be joining and reading up on them soon.

And what do you mean by Strict o.o?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Strict is relative unless your sole purpose is winning shows. Some breeders believe in culling every thing that isn't perfection while others are fine with adopting out subpar fish. I believe in breeding the best fish but don't let one or two faults keep you from breeding a great fish otherwise.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a good website......I did the photo's for her....She has a lot of good information.....
http://basementbettas.wordpress.com/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What is the betta pals program?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, finally a site I haven't read! Thank you Martinismommy, and your Karen? I was reading her site that linked to Karens site, you (or she if I'm wrong x.x) have some really beautiful bettas.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Heehee...I droooool at Martinis mommy's bettas on AB ;3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, her bettas are beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I drool at my males from her everyday....my breeding tubs are now drool catching tubs hehe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dominnic, what is the betta pals program?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's a program where new breeders can get their hands on quality stock from a breeder willing to donate a pair. You can not choose the pair, tail type or color. The only thing keeping me from requesting a pair would be getting some CTs...I love em but my water is too hard. And I can import so easily it's really not hard for me to get some stock.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, if you end up with crowntails you can always give them to Kylie.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

True....I just shipped her a nice grizzle and marble CT. I do have a gold and red cambodian male CT who I gave to my mom.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The gold and red sounds beautiful!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments everyone, I'm uber greatful. I'll be joining the IBC as soon as I can & I'll be checking out the Betta Pals thing. Keep commenting and sharing the websites please! 

Hannah16~


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I doubt that you'd get CTs from betta pals since they don't seem as popular as HM or HMPK right now.


----------

